# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Importing quicktime files into iMovie?

## Puffin

So, iMovie isn't compatible with quicktime files and won't let me import them (these "quicktime" files are HD 720p videos taken with my ipod touch). 

I'm guessing there's a way around this, do you guys know anything about it?

Helpful replies get a "thanks".  ::content::

----------


## ninja9578

You shouldn't have to import it, it should be in your iPhoto media library.

----------


## Puffin

Thanks!  ::banana::

----------

